# Monster-Mania Con/Cherry Hill, NJ 8/21-23



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Always a good time and something for everyone........plus a bar in the hotel :smoking:

http://www.monstermania.net/MMC13_Guests_Cherry.html


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

We're already planning on going again. We've missed the past 2 years and are looking forward to going back.


----------

